# Small Victories



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am very, very proud of the mush puppies today. Fortunately I spotted these deer before they did and got in a good "whoa" and "wait"... and they did awesome. 










Squash even sat down to wait until the last deer butt disappeared into the forest...










Once we got started again, he did want to try to pull off the trail at the spot where they had gone into the woods (it didn't help that we could still see them back there), but between Maisy and "leave it" we kept things on track pretty well... for her stuff like this is "out of sight, out of mind, time to get back to work" so she's a lot of help to me. Not a perfect "on by" by ay means, but pretty darn good considering the level of distraction and their relatively novice status. 



(Oh and just to nip this in the bud, no they are not wearing choke collars. Those are called limited slip collars and they will tighten only very slightly.)


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats. That is awesome. Squash sitting made me laugh. Poca, who apparently has learned that all good things come to those who sit and wait, does the prettiest little sit when the deer show up around here. I think she thinks shell get one if shes good enough.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks. And I will occasionally let them go ahead and tree a squirrel (that is, run to the tree the squirrel ran up) if they do a good whoa/leave it, so I think they are learning that, too.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd call that a little more than small! You've obviously done a great job with them! I know the first time I pointed a deer out to Caeda and all she did was break a sit I could have danced for joy, then I got her home and gave her a raw bone because I was so happy!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

That's awesome!!

On a 1/2 mile stretch on the way to the dog park here we usually see a lot of critters. Rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks, snakes, lizards even saw a roadrunner. We also see at least one thing but usually more like 5. It's really tough for them but they're getting better and better.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all.  

Sibe, I usually go to a nearby state park, and as the weather gets warmer we go earlier and earlier to make sure we stay cool... which means fewer people but more wildlife out and about. Deer, wild turkeys, a lot of waterfowl (the trails weave between two rivers and a lake)... in some ways it's nice because it's good opportunities for training on by/leave it, but some days I admit it would be nice to just get lost in my thoughts...


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

There are no such things as small victories in my book. Any victory, regardless of size, is a victory! You have some awesome dogs there...and to sit when the deer were leaving? WOW!!!! Good, good dogs!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well they dragged the scooter through the woods after a squirrel today, so I guess our karma balanced out.


----------

